# Bond At $1 Million For Florida Officers Accused Of On-Duty Stealing



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc6.net*

Two Miami-Dade County police officers accused of stealing from those they were arresting are now in jail on $1 million bond each.

Police said Officer Daniel Fernandez and Officer Joe Losado were busted by an undercover officer after they illegally searched the house of a man they were arresting and found $970 in cash but turned in only $570. The officers have been accused of theft and armed battery, NBC 6's Tom Llamas reported.

"Nothing tears at the fabric of our system more than a police officer who is corrupt and rogue. I equate these type of actions with a gang mentality," Assistant State Attorney William Altfield said.

Fernandez and Losado appeared in court Tuesday for a bond hearing that included the testimony of an undercover officer.

Prosecutors claimed Fernandez and Losado were a tag team for corruption. Cameras set up by internal affairs officers at a northwest Miami-Dade County home allegedly caught Fernandez and Losado stealing money during an arrest.

"And does the video show him leaving with the money, leaving the house with the money?" Altfield asked.

"Yes. You see Detective Fernandez walking with the money in his hand and going through it," the undercover officer said.

Altfield asked for no bond, but defense attorneys argued that Fernandez and Losado were both decorated officers who were not a flight risk.

The judge made Fernandez and Losado surrender their passports. The two officers took off jewelry and hugged family members before heading off to jail, where they will stay until they post the $1 million bond.

"I was disappointed he set such a high bond. We're working on posting it and getting them out because they're innocent," defense attorney Douglas Hartman said.

Fernandez and Losado face several other charges, including criminal mischief, aggravated assault and kidnapping with a weapon. If found guilty, they could spend several years in prison.

Previous Stories: 

January 13, 2006: Police Department Sets Up Sting To Catch Own Officers 
Copyright 2006 by NBC6.net. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

